# Switch Rods



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello All,



I am contemplating picking up yet another rod.... This time a switch rod seems to be the right fit.



I am looking for a rod that will really punch into the wind from the surf. Switch rods seem to fit this niche rather nicely because they can be cast overhand or spey style and regularly punch line out 100+ feet with half the effort of single handed rods. 



Considering a Beulah, Echo and TFO. Any advice or experience with these rods would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

Did you ever pick-up a spey/switch? If you did I'd be interested in hearing about how it worked out in the surf.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I seem to remember him giving a good review on a beulah a little while after this was put up. May want to search it if he doesnt see this.


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello all, sorry for the delay I don't check back here as often as I should. 

As for the switch rod, if you are even considering a switch I would highly recommend it. I have honestly only cast the Beulah surf rod so I'm no expert but I do love the rod. 

I am on the west coast now (Camp Pendleton) or else I would let you fish it. Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will try to answer them ASAP.

The review I did on the rod still holds true. I would buy it again if I had to.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not a switch rod guy, and no this is not a pun, but as far as Beulah rods are concerned, I own four of them. They are fast and for the money a real fine rod. I know Beulah is actually more known for their switch rods, but I love my straight 8wt, again no pun intended. They come with an extra tip and that has saved more than one fishing trip.


----------

